# An Oberon Addict Goes Rouge



## sparrowlight (Dec 19, 2009)

Fellow case addicts,

They may say third time's the charm, but for me, it's the fourth. I think I have finally found a Kindle Touch case that I can love and appreciate. Warning, drama and strong opinions follow in this post!

I have always been a big Oberon fan and absolutely loved the Avenue of Trees in fern case I used on my Kindle 2 -- after almost two years, it was beautifully broken in and perfect. I loved that case and was sad to leave that Kindle behind, mostly because of how beautiful the case was! It's now in the care of my little sister.

Fast forward to getting my new Kindle Touch -- it was a Christmas present, so on the afternoon of the 25th, I ordered Tree of Life in saddle for my KT. Of course, I knew with the holidays and the normal Oberon process it would take a while, so I bought a cheapish Belkin folio (with magnetic clasp, a very basic case) at Target. This was not impressive. The corners were exposed and it just felt cheap. As a stop-gap solution, it was fine. As a long-term solution ... no.

My Oberon case arrived! It was beautiful, like other Oberon products. It was also ENORMOUS. Yes, the KT fit in the straps, but the inner "spine" was at least twice as thick as my K2 cover had been. When I folded the front of my cover back to read, I had a ton of excess leather at the left-side (others have posted about this problem). I looked into this issue and learned that in order to fit the designs on the covers, Oberon made the cover wider. Well...I would rather have them adjust the design, not the fit of the cover, but that's not something I can fix. I cut the corner straps (while wincing) off the cover and made it a notebook cover for 5x7 notebooks instead and that was fine and dandy.

My next case purchase was a book-style case from Pad & Quill. This was really quite a nice one, with a great fit and beautiful shape. However, it was bulky and again, the fold-back style wasn't really what I needed. It does over great protection and has a super classy look. Very good workmanship here.

Then I though I might go with the small journal route like others -- I even had a small journal cover lying around that I could use. However, I did not want to put velcro on my Kindle. I have a Thing about velcro on electronics, and I happen to love my DecalGirl skin (I have used the same design since my K2 days). So that was not going to happen.

Then the last chapter in my saga concludes: I went to Target to see if there was a case I could bastardize and possibly merge with an Oberon to get functionality AND style. Lo and behold, I discover the Speck Fit Folio. It's lightweight, slim, and folds back ideally with a minimum of fuss OR excess material. Am I wild about the color? No. I do LOVE how it leaves the skin on the front visible. And it's easy to snap out if I want to read the KT without a cover. The little bungee is quick to hold it closed and keep the front cover to the back while I read. Ideal!




























AND it even fits inside the KT cover from Oberon, in case I decide to go undercover. At the end of the day, I think I am more attracted to the beauty of Oberon over its functionality. I am fine sticking with Oberon for journals and such and using more practical cases for my Kindles.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Very similar to the Amazon leather cover which I own.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like that!  The color might not have been your first choice, but it actually looks great with that skin!

Betsy


----------



## sparrowlight (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks! It ended up working with the skin, which is a bonus. And I think the main difference it has compared to the Amazon covers is the bungee which keeps it closed -- that's a must for me.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

sparrowlight said:


> I think the main difference it has compared to the Amazon covers is the bungee which keeps it closed -- that's a must for me.


I have the same Amazon cover as above, and use the Smak-Dab Clip from Amazon that was used to keep the K3 held to the back of cover so it wouldn't be opened from wrong side and break hinge. It works great to keep cover closed, or folded back for reading. Fits both the K4 and KT just great.

http://www.amazon.com/Smak-Dab-Cover-Secure-Clip-Kindle/dp/B003F5C0PK/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1342110599&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=smack+dab


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

That's exactly the case that I bought for my Kindle Touch, and I love it! I was all about Noreve in the past, but didn't want to go through the expense and the hassle involved. Although I LOVE the "Peacock" color, this case is available only in Black and Peacock at this time. Hopefully there will be more colors offered in the future


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I must be weird because I have no problems with the cover of my Amazon case coming open, unless I open it.  It seems to almost have a magnetic grip.  Having said that, I rarely carry it in anything except my purse which has a flat back pocket so no danger of anything slipping inside the cover.  

Different strokes!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Vicki G. said:


> I must be weird because I have no problems with the cover of my Amazon case coming open, unless I open it. It seems to almost have a magnetic grip. Having said that, I rarely carry it in anything except my purse which has a flat back pocket so no danger of anything slipping inside the cover.
> 
> Different strokes!


I thought I'd miss having a fastener to keep the cover closed - but I've found that I don't. I have a flat makeup bag that I sometimes use when I put my K$79 in my purse, mostly because I don't want it to get scratched up - the leather on these newest Amazon covers will show scratches much more quickly than the previous ones did.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I made a band with heavy duty elastic to keep my lighted amazon case closed while carrying in my purse. It also makes one handed reading easier, because I slip my hand behind it & can turn the pages with my thumb & don't have to worry my kindle slipping out of my hand.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

When I had a Sony Pocket Reader, for a while I used a stretchy headband to keep the cover closed. The Sony cover actually was magnetized but I was so accustomed to having a more secure type of closure with Oberons and even the Amazon K1 cover, it made me feel better. It was kinda cute - sitting next to my K1 in its purple Oberon, way back in the day.


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

Have you considered using an Oberon K4 cover for your touch? It just fits with no room to spare (similar to using a small journal though it's slightly wider... If you want to do this, cut off the bottom left corner of the K4 cover and replace it with a bungee, and and slightly stretch the bottom right corner. I have 2 K4 covers originally purchased for the K4, but currently use them for the Touch..... What's great is I can still use it for a K4 if I want, and of course, no Velcro...

In my Facebook Page photos under other hobbies and collections, and I have quite a few photos showing this. I started out putting bungees on both bottom corners only to learn that it works better to just replace the loer left corner.

Hope this helps!!! Here's a photo showing my Kindle Touch next to my favorite K4 cover for  
(img)https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/s720x720/532720_3347173992683_1020706408_n.jpg(/img)


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

The skin and case combo works really well! I've recently sold a load of my cases on eBay to get some money together for a new one - they only seem to last me a month or two before i get bored of them! lol


----------

